# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Πρόταση εφαρμογής εύρεσης τοποθεσίας φίλων

## jimnikaia

επειδη ειμαστε πολυ αλλα σκορπιοι τι θα λεγατε για την δημιουργια ενος χαρτη (της ελλαδος) και να τοποθετηθουμε ωστε να ξερουμε και ποιος ειναι διπλα μας και τι εχει ο καθε ενας?

στοιχεια πχ του χαρτη: περιοχη - νικαια , ονομα - δημητρης (jimnikaia) , κατοικιδιο - καναρινια κοινα

αν φυσικα ειναι δυνατον και αν επιτρεπει η διαχειριση

----------


## karakonstantakis

* πολύ καλό !!! Για να δούμε ποιος θα το ξεκινήσει !!*

----------


## lagreco69

> επειδη ειμαστε πολυ αλλα σκορπιοι τι θα λεγατε για την δημιουργια ενος χαρτη (της ελλαδος) και να τοποθετηθουμε ωστε να ξερουμε και ποιος ειναι διπλα μας και τι εχει ο καθε ενας?
> 
> στοιχεια πχ του χαρτη: περιοχη - νικαια , ονομα - δημητρης (jimnikaia) , κατοικιδιο - καναρινια κοινα


Ολα αυτα τα στοιχεια που αναφερεις! Δημητρη αναγραφονται ακριβως κατω απο το avatar μας αλλα και στο profile μας.

----------


## jimnikaia

το ξερω φιλε δημητρη αλλα μιλησα για χαρτη που πατωντας σε μια περιοχη να βλεπεις ποιος ειναι σε αυτην την περιοχη κατι σαν μηχανη αναζητησης οπως εχει γνωστη εφημεριδα αγγελιων

----------


## Gardelius

Δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα,... :Rolleye0012:

----------


## mai_tai

πολυ σωστος ο φιλος-αν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα θα μπορουμε να αλληλοβοηθουμαστε ευκολα κ αμεσα!εκτος του οτι θα μπορει  καποιος να ληψει 3-4  μερες κ να αφηνει τα μικρα του σε καλα χερια...!
απλα αν φτιαχτει τετοιος χαρτης καλο θα ηταν να ειναι ανοιχτο μονο στα μελη του σαιτ!

----------


## jimnikaia

ενοειτε πως θα ειναι μονο για τα μελη και οχι για τους αλλους
πρωτα η ασφαλεια η δικια μας και των κατοικιδιων μας

----------


## jk21

αν μπορει να γινει χωρις τηλεφωνα και ακριβεις διευθυνσεις και να ειναι στο lounge για να ειναι ορατο μονο σε μελη δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει καπου θεμα .θα το δουμε με την υπολοιπη ομαδα και αν δεν υπαρχει κατι που δεν μπορω αυτη τη στιγμη να σκεφτω και δημιουργει κωλλημα ,γιατι οχι; εννοειται να ενσωματωσουμε εδω χαρτη google ;

----------


## jimnikaia

απλα πραγματα δημητρη 
πατας πανω στην νικαια πχ και σου βγαζει πεντε ατομα που μενουνε εκει και παει λεγοντας 
η διευθυνση ειναι περιττη γιατι δεν ειναι για να ψαξεις καποιον απλα να ξερεις ποιον εχεις διπλα σου οποτε η διευθυνση δεν χρειαζετε
απλα πραγματα περιοχη ονομα nick name κατοικιδιο 
πχ νικαια δημητρης jimnikaia καναρινια κοινα

----------


## karakonstantakis

> αν μπορει να γινει χωρις τηλεφωνα και ακριβεις διευθυνσεις και να ειναι στο lounge για να ειναι ορατο μονο σε μελη δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει καπου θεμα .θα το δουμε με την υπολοιπη ομαδα και αν δεν υπαρχει κατι που δεν μπορω αυτη τη στιγμη να σκεφτω και δημιουργει κωλλημα ,γιατι οχι; *εννοειται να ενσωματωσουμε εδω χαρτη google* ;



*Κάπως έτσι το φαντάζομαι και εγώ Δημήτρη !! Ένας χάρτης του google earth όπου θα είναι σημαδεμένες οι περιοχές των μελών !!*

----------


## Lucky13

Πω πω καλα παιδιά και σκευτόμουνα να ανοίξω θέμα να δώ αν παίζουν κι άλλα άτομα εκτός απο εμένα την Μαρία ν και τον Kirkal απο μενίδι. Αλλα αυτό είναι ακόμη καλύτερο! 
Υγ: παρακάλειτε οι admins να το κοιτάξουν a.s.a.p.   :winky: . Ευχαριστώ
υγ2: για μένα η μονή πληροφορία που χρειάζεται ο χάρτης είναι το nickname και ένα hyperlink να σε οδηγεί στο profile του εκάστοτε μέλους ,εκεί βλέπεις τα υπόλοιπα! Για να μην γεμίζουμε το χώρο με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες να επαναλαμβάνονται!

----------


## jk21

αυτο με το user name μονο και το hyperlink μου αρεσει ακομα περισσοτερο .το θεμα εχει προωθηθει στην ομαδα και οταν θα το δουνε τα παιδια ,θα εχετε απαντηση .τις αποφασεις τις παιρνουμε παντα ολοι μαζι .ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν δεν υπαρχει τεχνικα καποιο κωλλημα ,ειδικα με την τροποποιηση που προταθηκε πιο πανω ,δεν θα υπαρχει θεμα .εννοειται να δηλωνουν θεση μονο οσα μελη επιθυμουν .δεν θα ειναι υποχρεωτικο

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα !!

Ωραία η ιδέα σας παιδιά. Διεύθυνση - τηλέφωνα κτλ για ευνόητους λόγους δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε, αλλά μια υποτυπώδες βάση δεδομένων μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί, ώστε να είναι εύκολο το ζητούμενο. 

Μεταφέρω το θέμα στην σωστή ενότητα για να γραφούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες ιδέες, ώστε να βγάλουμε τα συμπεράσματα μας.

----------


## olga

Ωραία ιδέα! Θα βοηθούσε πίστευω σε μια ωρα ανάγκης να ξέρεις ποιος βρησκεται κοντά στην περιοχή σου!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλοι καλημέρα , όλα αυτά που λέτε είναι καλά αλλά θέλει γνώσεις για να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο , παρότι τα ακούω σαν αράπικα συμπεραίνω ότι έχει και  κόπο το πράγμα ...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλό είναι αλλά πρέπει να μπει πάνω που είναι το προφίλ, ρυθμίσεις, εκεί θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο αν είσαι μέλος και ενεργοποιήσεις την είσοδο σου.. Θα γράφει ΜΕΛΗ και θα μπορείς να βρεις ποιόν θέλεις γράφοντας την τοποθεσία που είσαι.. Ας πούμε εμένα, που μένω Λεμεσό θα με βρεις εκεί και ερχόμενος σε επαφή μαζί μου μέσον του ΠΜ θα σου δώσω τηλέφωνο και έτσι γίνεται η δουλειά σου, η Περιστέρι, Ζωγράφου, Καλλιθέα κτλ... Νομίζω είναι εφικτό αυτό... Φτάνει το κάθε μέλος να ορίζει το προάστιο του  η την πόλη..

----------


## billakos

Άλλωστε δεν θα υπάρχει και κάποιο επιπλέον στοιχείο απο αυτά που ήδη έχουμε δώσει στο προφίλ μας.
nick name
όνομα 
πόλη.
Όλα αυτά τα έχουμε δώσει, και είναι γνωστά για εμας τους εκτός Αθηνών.
Οι Αθηναίοι είναι αυτοί που θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν εκτός απο την πόλη, και την περιοχή.

----------


## Gardelius

Αν εγκριθει, λογικα πρεπει να ειναι οπως το ειπαν τα παιδια (moderators), μονο ορατο στα μελη!!! Και αυτο που διαβασα και απο το Δημ.(jimnikaia) οτι μπορει να εξυπηρετησει καποια στιγμη και καποιο "γειτονα" που μπορει να θελει να λειψει π.χ και δεν εχει που να αφησει τα φτερωτα του.Το βασικο ειναι να ειναι καποιος που μπορει να εμπιστευτεις!! :winky:  Ειμαστε οικογενιεα εδω στο κλαμπ ή κανω λαθος? :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

Παιδια ολα καλα ,αλλα επειδη το ψαχνουμε λιγο τεχνικα ,ειναι κατι που με βαση αυτα που προς το παρον ξερουμε ,χρειαζεται καποια δουλεια για να γινει και να ενσωματωθει στο συστημα .αν τελικα γινει ,ελπιζω να εχει την ανταποκριση σας .επισης επειδη κατι μπορει να υπαρχει ετοιμο προς ενσωματωση σαν εφαρμογη και δεν το γνωριζουμε ,αλλα το ξερει καποιος απο εσας ,ας μας διαβιαβασθει

----------


## geog87

μηπως με google earth να πηγαινει ο καθενας να βαζει την πινεζα με το ονομα του εκει που μενει???

----------


## kirkal

βάζω ένα link μήπως βοηθήσει λιγάκι στην υλοποίηση της ιδέας αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος
http://processtrends.com/pg_google_earth.htm

----------


## Assimakis

Πολυ καλη ιδεα!  :Happy:

----------


## Lucky13

> μηπως με google earth να πηγαινει ο καθενας να βαζει την πινεζα με το ονομα του εκει που μενει???


Τελείως φιλικά! Θα προτιμούσα βάση δεδομένων και μέσο προφιλ να βγαινει αυτό γιατί δεν πρόκειτε κανείς να ασχοληθεί με πινέζες!!!
Αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο εφικτό είναι!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Mike έχεις κάτι πρόχειρο να μας δείξεις ?? Το έχεις δει σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ-σαιτ να το δούμε και εμείς λιγάκι έστω από κάποιες φώτο ??? 

Και εγώ το σκεφτόμουν όπως τον Γιώργο (geog87) στο google earth ! Το είχα δει σε κάποιο ποδηλατικό φόρουμ, όπου υπήρχε ένα θέμα σε υπόμνημα με τίτλο "περιοχές μελών" !! Με το που έμπαινε κάποιος μέσα τον περίμενε αυτό εδώ :


*
*

Κλικάροντας επάνω στην Ελλάδα όσο έκανες ζούμ άρχιζαν και εμφανιζόταν οι "πινέζες" των παιδιών. Ενα παράδειγμα από κάτω με την δική μου "πινέζα" στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης !!

**



Έτσι υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να δει κανείς πιο μέλος είναι πιο κοντά στον άλλο !! Ο σκοπός της όλης διαδικασίας ήταν για να κανονίζονται μαζικές ποδηλατοδράσεις ανα περιοχές !! 

Κάποιοι βέβαια δεν έβαζαν ακριβώς το σπίτι τους για λόγους ευνόητους.... παρά έβαζαν την "πινέζα" τους λίγο παραπέρα....κλπ !!!
Κάποιοι έδιναν ακόμα και της συντεταγμένες τους.... πως το έκαναν δεν το ξέρω !!!* 

 ::

----------


## Lucky13

Αλέξανδρε δεν διαφωνώ στο google earth ή στο πως θα γίνει λέω απλά να ό
γίνει στηριγμενο σε μια βάση δεδομένων που θα αντλεί πληροφορίες απο τα προφίλ μας πχ και θα τα μεταφέρει στο χάρτη ! Να μην βάζουμε εμείς την πινέζα . Εδω κάποιοι δεν ασχολούνται να βάλουν όνομα και περιοχή θα κάτσουν να κάνουν και αυτο?τες πα! Ολα αυτά δυστυχώς προιποθέτουν δουλειά! 
Εγω είπα τη γνώμη μου και θα περιμένω να δώ την κατάληξη ! Αυτό πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μας μαζί με την υπομονή και γενικά χωρίς γκρίνια προς τους admin (δεν λέω ότι υπάρχει γκρίνια αλλα το λέω για να μήν υπάρξει )γιατί τρώνε ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της ημέρας τους για να είναι αυτο το φόρουμ σωστό !(δεν γλείφω κανέναν)
και είναι σωστό γιατί μετά απο 10 χρόνια στα pc στα φόρουμ και στα λοιπά νομίζω εχω την εμπείρια να το πω^_^
Και δεν λέω άλλα γιατι θα πλατιάσω πολυ και δεν θέλω
υγ:είδη εχω πλατιασει πολύ ;p

----------


## jk21

Παιδια αυτο που ειναι σιγουρο ,ειναι οτι θα γινει κατι ,η τοπθετηση θα γινει απο εσας γιατι δεν υπαρχει καποιο εργαλειο ετοιμο να συνδεει προφιλ με εναν τετοιο χαρτη και σιγουρα η κατασκευη του θελει γνωσεις ,χρονο και ισως κοστος .ετσι κι αλλιως παρα πολλα μελη δεν ειναι συχνα στο φορουμ και δεν ξερω τι ρολο μπορει να εχει ενας χαρτης με πολυ κοσμο ,που δεν  ειναι στους περισσοτερους σας γνωστος .Μακαρι να μπορει να γινει πχ η προσθηκη windget σαν αυτο που λεει ο ΑΛΕΞ ωστε να ενσωματωσουμε τον χαρτη απο το google .θα το δουμε αν υπαρχει κατι και θα παρακαλεσω τον ΑΛΕΞ αν μπορει να ερθει σε επαφη με τα παιδια του εκει φορουμ να μαθει την εφαρμογη μεσω καποιου πμ με καταλληλο λινκ που θα μας παραπεμπουν

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Παιδιά είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα η δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου χάρτη. Και όπως το έχουν πει κάποιοι μέχρι τώρα. Μόνο περιοχή και ψευδώνυμο. Και ένα λίνκ που θα μας πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στο προφίλ του μέλους. Τα υπόλοιπα με π.μ.
Μπράβο!!!! Τέτοιες ιδέες είναι πραγματικά μεγάλο βοήθημα για όλους μας.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Στο φόρουμ αυτό ήμουν πριν 2-3 χρόνια Δημήτρη !! Εχω να μπω από τότε...... και δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι καν στοιχεία !!! Από το πρωί ψάχνω στο google αλλά τίποτα !!  
*
https://www.google.gr/webhp?source=search_app#hl=el&sclient=psy-ab&q=%CF%86%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BC+%CF%80%C  E%BF%CE%B4%CE%AE%CE%BB%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1&oq=%CF%86  %CE%BF%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BC+%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%B4%  CE%AE%CE%BB%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1&gs_l=hp.3..0i8i30.60  9.1032.1.1673.3.3.0.0.0.1.283.795.2-3.3.0...0.0...1c.1._A-uICHqc64&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp  =f3597e4e2e134f3f&biw=1366&bih=643

 ::  συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια.....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Λειτουργεί ο χάρτης της περιοχής μου ?? Ας απαντήσει κάποιος πατώντας στο λινκ από κάτω !! 

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...445abe86&msa=0

*

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Λειτουργεί.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ωραία !! Το προχωρώ λοιπόν παρακάτω..... συνεχίζοντας να διαβάζω στης οδηγίες. Μήπως μπορέσουμε και το βάλουμε ως εφαρμογή στο club !!  *

----------


## jk21

σαν συνδεσμος ειναι ενεργος .σαν φωτο ειναι σταθερη .αν δεν μπορει να γινει ενιαιος σαν windget για ολα τα ενδιαφερομενα μελη ισως να ειχε οποιος θελει ,αντιστοιχο συνδεσμο στην υπογραφη του 


* ΑΛΕΞ να ενσωματωσω το ποστ αυτο στο αλλο θεμα που το συζηταμε; νομιζω ειναι σχετικα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ναι ναι βάλε το !! Αυτό προσπαθώ να δω πως γίνετε. Να υπάρχει μέσα σε θέμα ενεργοί οι χάρτες και όχι εικόνα !*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχω ρίξει το ψάξιμο της αρκούδας !!* 

https://www.google.gr/webhp?source=s...w=1366&bih=643




```
"Ενσωμάτωση Google Maps σε όλα τα sites 

Τα Google Maps και τα YouTube videos είναι δύο από τα χαρακτηριστικά που θα αρχίσουν να εμφανίζονται σε ολοένα και περισσότερα sites από την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Σύμφωνα με την εταιρία Google, οι χρήστες θα μπορούν να μεταφέρουν στις ιστοσελίδες ή τα blogs τους τις δύο διαφορετικές αυτές υπηρεσίες, αντιγράφοντας απλά (copy/paste) τον HTML κώδικά. 

Αυτή είναι η γνωστή διαδικασία που ακολουθείται μέχρι σήμερα για την μεταφορά YouTube videos σε όλα τα sites παγκοσμίως. 

Με τη νέα προσθήκη στα Maps, ο κάθε χάρτης θα μπορεί να μεταφέρεται αυτούσιος με όλες τις δυνατότητες της υπηρεσίας (zoom κτλ) μέσα στην εκάστοτε σελίδα, αντί για την απλή εικόνα που μπορούσε να μεταφερθεί με τα σημερινά δεδομένα."




```

*


Το δοκιμάζω σε επεξέργασία κειμένου αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα !! ουφφφφφ*  :Confused0013:

----------


## jk21

θα το δει ο στελιος και ισως μπορεσει κατι

----------


## panos70

Παιδια η ιδεα μου αρεσε κι εμενα πολυ ,και οπως λενε παρα πανω τα παιδια περιοχη και ονομα μελους δλδ λιγα πραγματα οχι ακριβης διευθυνση και τηλεφωνα .....μονο περιοχη και ονομα μελους

----------


## Lucky13

Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κι εγω κάπου είμαι πάντα στη διάθεση σας !!!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά !

Αυτό με το google, μπορεί να είναι εντυπωσιακό, αλλά δεν βολεύει τόσο εαν θες να βρεις στο "τσακ-μπάμ" μια περιοχή. Όπως και να έχει, οτι και να φτιάξουμε, σίγουρα θα πρέπει να μπει κάποιος να καταχωρήσει τα στοιχεία του. Εν' μέρη μπορούμε τελικώς να φτιάξουμε μια σελίδα και να συνδεθεί με κάποιο σύνδεσμο του φόρουμ και εαν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να επεκταθεί. Είναι κάτι που δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο, αλλά δεν είναι και 5 λεπτά υπόθεση. 

Επίσης, το vbulletin είναι μεν ανοιχτό στον κώδικα, ώστε να μπορούμε να το "πειράξουμε", αλλά όταν περνούμε την αναβάθμιση θα χρειάζεται ειδική διαχείριση σε αυτό το κόματι και σίγουρα δεν θέλουμε η αναβάθμιση να κρατά αρκετά ώστε να μην μένει το φόρουμ εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## ninos

κάθε λογισμικό  φόρουμ  έχει διάφορες δυνατότητες και ανάλογα τα plugins που έχουν αγορασθεί & εγκατασταθεί, μπορούν να κάνουν διάφορα πλήν της απλής γραφής. Φαντάζομαι οτι ο κώδικας της Google για την περιοχή σου είναι ο παρακάτω, αλλά φαντάζομαι οτι δεν έχει εγκατασταθεί το ανάλογο plugin στο φόρουμ μας γιαυτό και ο κώδικας δεν εκτελείται. Φαντάσου κάτι σαν τα videos του utube που βάζουμε εμείς απλά το link και όλα τα άλλα γίνονται αυτόματα απο το σύστημα.  

_<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=208470431873107758209.0004cb748d27b445abe8  6&amp;msa=0&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=35.291572,25.119657  &amp;spn=0,0&amp;t=m&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small>View <a href="https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=208470431873107758209.0004cb748d27b445abe8  6&amp;msa=0&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=35.291572,25.119657  &amp;spn=0,0&amp;t=m&amp;source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Λοφούπολη Ηράκλειο Κρήτης</a> in a larger map</small>
_




> *Εχω ρίξει το ψάξιμο της αρκούδας !!* 
> 
> https://www.google.gr/webhp?source=s...w=1366&bih=643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> "Ενσωμάτωση Google Maps σε όλα τα sites 
> ...

----------


## ninos

Δες παράδειγμα το παρακάτω video. Θα ρωτήσουμε τον Πλάτων, εαν αυτό το plugin είναι δωρέαν και εαν γίνεται να ενσωματωθεί στο φόρουμ μας.

----------


## Lucky13

Πάντως η δουλεία μας σαν αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να γίνει και πιο εύκολα!! και λέω! αν αυτό με το χάρτη του γουγλ αποδειχθεί πρόβλημα μπορεί να φτιαχθεί ενα section  που μεσω κώδικα και βάση δεδομένων να ομαδοποιεί τους χρήστες ανα περιοχή! και απλά το όνομα του κάθε χρήστη να είναι συνδεδεμένο με hyperlink με το προφιλ του! Χάνει σε εφέ ,δεν είναι τόσο μούρικο όσο αν γίνει με το χάρτι αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ουσιαστικά θα είναι το ίδιο!!!!(νομίζω  :Happy:   )

----------


## Lucky13

Είχαμε κάποια εξέλιξη ?

----------


## ninos

βάλαμε κάποιο έτοιμο pluing που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί στο vbulletin, αλλά δεν ήταν ωραίο, αφού ναι μέν πρόσφερε την δυνατότητα του pin, αλλά οχι και την καταχώρηση ονόματος του κάθε μέλους. Έτσι θα ήξερες οτι στην περιοχή σου βρίσκονται κάποιοι, αλλά δεν θα γνώριζες ποιοι είναι αυτοί.

----------


## panagiotis7

Καλημερααα οποιος ερθει προς λοκριδα τον βγαλει ο δρομος εχουμε ωραια προβατινα μπριτζολα κερναωωωωωω

----------


## panos70

Ερχομαι εγω, που κοντα ειναι η  λοκριδα ; '' κι εχω μια πεινα ''

----------


## Ρία

> βάλαμε κάποιο έτοιμο pluing που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί στο vbulletin, αλλά δεν ήταν ωραίο, αφού ναι μέν πρόσφερε την δυνατότητα του pin, αλλά οχι και την καταχώρηση ονόματος του κάθε μέλους. Έτσι θα ήξερες οτι στην περιοχή σου βρίσκονται κάποιοι, αλλά δεν θα γνώριζες ποιοι είναι αυτοί.


είναι ζήτημα αν κατάλαβα τα μισά!!!!

----------

